# Worried for pregnant English Angora Doe



## RockGardenRabbits (Apr 28, 2011)

I was at a Seed Swap which apparently was also a small animal swap, mostly chicks and ducks. There was this truck which had a Rabbit in the back, of course drawn to it, we checked it out. In a wire cage in the pouring rain it was soaking wet, even being an Angora with the wet you could see how thin it was. It's ears were terribly infested with mites.

Ok so a week has past and the little girl has been treated for mites, I suspected wool block with how thin she was but her poops are normal and she is eating well and put on a tonne of weight already. We've cleared her coat from mats (she had mats across her face, tummy, legs were almost stuck together and sores underneith), she has been treated for wool mites... And she seems to be thriving.

What i am worried about is that the woman who gave her to me (I think because it was the end of the swap and because I was giveing her abuse for how badly her rabbit had been cared for, she just gave her to me), she had said she was pregnant to a New Zealand buck gave me a due date from the 9th to 11th of May. She is an English Angora and New Zealands are big rabbits. I've contacted my vet, who I have used for years but he doesn't seem to have concern, saying Rabbits are born breeders she'll be fine... (Perhaps because he is spaying and neutering all the feral rabbits we have around town, he doesn't want to see another rabbit)...

Should I be concerned? Is she going to be Ok? Can she do this?

Would appreciate any and all thoughts, we have to care for this little girl tremendously!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 29, 2011)

English are not tiny themselves. She will be fine. I'd be concered if she was a fuzzy lop with a NZ. She should be fine.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 29, 2011)

She should be fine, I've heard of a similar cross before and the doe had them just fine. Did you try to palpate her to see if she is for sure pregnant? With her being in such poor health there is a possibility that she might not have took.

So glad she now has a forever home that will treat her right. Bless you!:innocent


----------



## Jashaira (Apr 29, 2011)

In Fact one of the judges I got to sit down with and talk English angora with gave me some advice. Down here in FL it is hard to find breeders and I just got started. I have a chocolate doe and he is a bit long. He has 2 Legs both being BOB but he could be better. He told me to get a shorter Angora breed him to a NZ They are very close in size. I would not worry too much for her Good luck on the babies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2011)

ray:


----------



## CCWelch (May 1, 2011)

Wow,I feel for you with seeing the cruel way she was treated. I am glad that you took her in and that she will now have a better life.
She should have no problems kindling, I breed my NZ does with a checkered giant buck and the babies are normal size for the NZ. Rabbits are "natural breeders" if you try to help it along the results usually are exactly opposite of what you want.
I am surprised that you did not shave her completely down with having wool mites and all the mats, she will be messy after the birth and will likely mat up on her hindquarters.
If you know anything about palpating, you should check her to see if she is indeed pregnant (unless the vet did that for you).
Make sure she has a nest box and a quiet area to have her babies, I am going to assume that because she was in such bad condition, she was not handled much.You may want to wait at least 24 hours before looking in on her babies once she has them. Always reassure her that you won't hurt her or her babies when you are looking and always talk softly and calmly to her and the babies.
I went through this with a Lionhead 8 weeks ago, her litter is now weaning and she is finally got all of her fur back. She is healthy and beautiful and the kits were beautiful but 2 had eye problems. One is well and the other we are still treating.


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 1, 2011)

The vet palpated and could not believe she could be pregnant in her condition but said she still was. She was very skittish at first but has warmed up a lot and now seeks her treats and affection.

We have shaved her, done her toe nails and have a nest box ready, i installed a webcam so i can watch but not disturb. She's stopped shaking her head and scratching and seems to be feeling much better and putting on weight rapidly. So happy she's here, she is absolutely darling!



Thank you so much everyone for putting my nerves to ease!


----------



## 4kr (May 1, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture of her. Glad to hear the good report!


----------



## rtvarnell (May 1, 2011)

Still kind of angers me that people cross breeds.


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 1, 2011)

Angers me to see animals treated like this at all, let alone the thoughtless, irresponsiblebreeding. Some people should not be trusted with animals. I've learned from some rabbit people locally, that this woman is known for her less than respectable practices and has run into problems with animal welfare groups, mostly in regards to puppies and kittens, but including horses and rabbits as well... Again... Angers me, but I try to focus on the positive which is this beautiful girl is here and happier by the day, will take a picture tomorrow, bare in mind, she's only a littlefluffy on the butt, her sides are practically bare


----------



## CCWelch (May 9, 2011)

Please share pictures of her litter off the webcam after she has them too please.

rtvarnell, I cross breed all the time but I am doing so responsibly and for a reason. I do have some rabbits that are my "fancies" and I don't cross those.


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 9, 2011)

She is doing really well, still no babies but we're close! Her condition has come leaps and bounds and she seems so happy. She began busily making a nest about five days ago, so i supplied her with a nestbox early, she has since arranged and re-arranged it. 
Few more days, I am much more at ease now that I have seen her condition improve so greatly.
Will definitely send pictures


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see these new babies! 

Good luck!


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 13, 2011)

Well she just had her babies, 6 of them. They all appear to be in good health. Everyone is fine! Mum handled it all with no trouble and has held condition so far. She did it right when i went down there to feed, like "finally you're here!" and into her box she went and twenty minutes later she came out to nibble some spinach and I got to count heads while she ate and pulled more fur.
I will take some pictures tomorrow. There are some different colours, dark grey and a sandy grey colour, what should their coats be like, long like their Mum or take on the New Zealand coat length? 
Thank you everyone for your help, this little girl is going to protected from any more irresposible breeding!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 14, 2011)

Congrats to you and mama! So glad everything went well and you have some healthy babies!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 14, 2011)

Congrats to you on the litter and you have done a wonderful thing taking her in. There most likely would not be a litter or even this lucky girl if not for you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 14, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## amdfarm (May 14, 2011)

Wonderful news!! Bless you for taking her in and being responsible for her health and well being. What's her name?

Congrats on the nice sized litter and a good mama. Can't wait to see pics of the litte darlings.

I bet their coats will vary. Some maybe wool, some mixed and some NZ.


----------



## Anaira (May 15, 2011)

Glad everything went well! Did you get to watch it on the webcam? Any chance we could see it?  Pretty please? lol


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 15, 2011)

The webcam just streamed, didn't record anything. We did get to watch she seemed to have no difficulty at all. I can put the cam back in her cage if anyone wants to watch them grow up? I just stream through Ustream.com so I don't have to use wires from her house to my computer! I can set it up tomorrow if anyones interested!


----------



## CCWelch (May 16, 2011)

So glad that she had no problems. I am very happy that you were able to get her back into condition to have those babies!
I think it would be cool to see streaming video!


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 16, 2011)

I set the cam back up, right above her nestbox since it will be a while before those babies emerge from it. Mostly just see a bunch of moving wool. It has IR lights too, the peace of mind 12 bucks can give you... 

Here is the link

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/e-turn


----------



## CCWelch (May 25, 2011)

Hmm have tried a couple times to get on the Ustream site and it keeps saying off air?

How are the babies doing? should be getting to be little pistols about now.


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 25, 2011)

I will get it up and running again tonight, cleaning down there I unplugged everything and didn't get it all goin' again. They are doin' great. I never mentioned that there were either two hiding too well in the fur when i initially counted or she had two more later, but there are eight healthy little kits. Eyes starting open today. What first looked like just black and grey babies, some are now developing brown tips on their fur, pretty neat watching them change.
Muma (Janis) is thriving! Her weight is still going up and her condition is just about there now, her fur/wool has grown in her bald spots, really starting to look like an english angora everwhere now and when I let her out in our rabbit fenced area of the garden she hops and frolicks now, full of life!  So all is well!
Will get that camera back going tonight!


----------



## RockGardenRabbits (May 26, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/e-turn



There they are, cam back up and running! a couple have eyes open now but mostly they are fat little jumping beans still. Couple days and they'll venture out of the box I bet.

If anyone can see the colours well enough, I'm thinking we have blacks, black torts, blues and blue tort, but I'm new to all this so would appreciate other thoughts.


----------

